#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  >  狼之樂園５週年紀念Ｔ恤 限量預購活動 (9/27)圖案字型確定

## 狼王白牙

２００９ 年 １０ 月 １１ 日  為 狼之樂園*創站５週年*

特別發售５週年純棉紀念Ｔ恤：
設計繪製: J.C. 與 那岐


圖案設計 



設計稿:


實體預想圖:


衣服材質:台灣製100%純棉t恤

採用網版印製 非一般燙印或熱轉印
不易褪色.掉圖 
但衣服穿久了經過多次洗滌本來就會舊化喔

*~配色~
衣服色--白
正面圖案--線條色 咖啡 陰影色 淺綠
袖口與背面圖案--灰色*
顏色以實體為準

定價：300 圓新台幣

*曾於狼之樂園擔任版面管理員半年以上者，可用定價之半價購買一件，郵資另計*

活動時間自即日起至*10/4 晚上七點*截止，限量50件
具體付款與出貨時間將另外通知

意者請於 *活動企劃部*主題參與討論或預購，*如有更多問題歡迎詢問*
http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=46802

----------


## 狼王白牙

*狼之樂園５週年紀念Ｔ恤

圖案顏色已於今日票選出來  確定正面圖案為橄欖綠

正面字型也已經修改  訂購時間延長至 10 月 4 日

敬請各位有意收藏的會員把握機會*

----------

